# good is not Great: How Morality Poisons Everything



## Jim Johnston (Dec 23, 2007)

If you're familar with "New Atheist" syle atheologetics, and Hitchens' book, "god is not great: How Religion Poisons Everything," then you might enjoy this read-between-the lines satirical response I wrote up.

Triablogue: good is not Great: How Morality Poisons Everything


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 24, 2007)

> Ethane Wist is contributing editor to the popular magazine I'll Believe in a god when I Believe in a Teapot That Circles the Sun, the journal, I'll Believe in God When Religious Zealots Stop Flying Planes Into Buildings, and contributing writer for the If God Wanted Me to Believe Then He Would Have Written The Bible in the Sky, magazine. and a visiting professor of ethics at the University of Spitsbergen. He is the author of numerous books, including Thrasymachus Was a Moral Nihilist, and Stop The Abuse: Refusing to Teach Children Ethics. He was named, much to his merriment, number 5 on numerous lists of the "Top 100 Public Intellectuals."




Outstanding article.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Dec 25, 2007)

Good writing.


----------

